# Looking for Job in USA



## Jojo Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,

I just came to the USA and I got my green card. Now i am looking for a job. I have a degree in bachelors of Business Administration from American University of Afghanistan. Please I need your suggestion how to find a good job in the USA.

It will be great, if anyone help me.

Regards,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your message over to the US section. Each country has its own rules and customs for job hunting, even if they do overlap to some degree. It's probably best if the folks in the US advise you on how to launch and pursue a job hunt there.

One thing I can tell you (after serving for a time as HR manager for a small plant in Germany): you have to go for a specific job or a specific type of job and ask for that. I used to receive lots of job applications where the person would say, "here are my qualifications - I'll take any job." The only problem is that most companies don't have "any job" available - they have only a few specific job titles and the hiring people don't have the time or the interest to match up your qualifications to jobs that may or may not be open.

Sometimes you need to set up a couple different resumés (i.e. CVs) each for a different job you'd like, say one for "office manager" and another for "payroll manager" just to pick a couple of related job titles.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Set your resume to US standards, polish it, work on your social networks such as LinkedIn, be at every so called mixer from Young Professionals to Chamber of Commerce in your area, join Toastmaster, apply everywhere.

Do not apply randomly. Read the job description carefully. Does your resume reflect the qualifications the employer is looking for? Did you leave something off? Be ready to phone interview. Remember you have an allotted time of normally 30 minutes. Do not prattle. Answer questions, ask questions. Are you prepared to interview - grooming/clothes?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Good advice. Remember, it's a numbers game. Until you get a job, getting a job is your job.


----------



## kingssells (Jan 29, 2015)

*finding a job in U.S*

The first thing you need to do is to organize your resume in U.S format then sign up on job sites like careerbuilder, indeed, monster, linkedin and a whole lots of them. After which you will upload your resume and start searching and applying to jobs that you are good and an expert in and also having good cover letter which is what many managers read first. Also if you have a social media pages, like facebook, google+ , twitter or linkedin, this is the time to put them in order highlighting all your skills and qualification because many job seekers have landed good jobs from that. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jimdaviss (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi

Friend what type of job you want beacuse now a days in USA top transportations and logistics companies offer jobs for freshers and experienced people and paying better salary


----------

